# GSP's article on HPR



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just read a brilliant article in this months edition of 'Shooting Times'(UK) titled 'Pointing the way'. Shooting grouse on top of moors, over German shorthaired pointers in Scotland. Really interesting owner/handler Maureen Nixon and her GSPs and running her 11-and-a-half year old GSP Tiffin and eight year old Irmgard (bitch's).
Good read, highly recommended.

Just think V's could be as good!!

Hobbsy1010


----------

